# A new pic



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

something taken a long time ago and my buddy jaid just got around to posting it. thought you guys might like to see it


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: A new pic (diive4sho)*

oooh... i like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1_clean_jetta (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: A new pic (bhb399mm)*

NOICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

nice shot


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

wow.... how did you hook up that lighting? that is awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

actually it was a long exposure and we used my toureg cig lighter flashlight for lighting...."Painting Light"


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

well that is some fancy footwork. still very cool, and great backdrop with the graff...


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Wow now that's impressive on the creativity side, way to use what you have... I would have never though to use the Tourag Light, I would have been thinking about what camera flash/spot light to use. Just goes to show too much technology doesn't always make things better... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

